# Sebastian gear head lathe find



## Latinrascalrg1 (Jul 15, 2019)

Something I come across that I thought somone here might be interested in.  I have no further knowledge of this machine but it looks to be in nice condition for a nice price!









						Sebastian Lathe Co. Geared Head Speed Plate
					

Sebastian Lathe Co. Geared Head Speed Plate $800 Sebastian Lathe Co. Geared Head Speed Plate ***PICK UP ONLY*** (click images for larger view)Please see another lathe we have listed:...



					detroit.craigslist.org


----------

